# Roms With Beats Audio?



## ktez (Aug 11, 2011)

I have been searching and the only 2 I can find with the Beats audio are Gingeritis 3d and Eternity Infected. Are these the only ones that have it or am I missing any? Thanks!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

later today the rom i upload will have beats audio included...among a slew of other things


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

what is the benefit to the rom having Beats audio?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

applesucks said:


> what is the benefit to the rom having Beats audio?


bloat. no point in beats software without the hardware.


----------



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

nhat said:


> bloat. no point in beats software without the hardware.


So true man lol It's like having antivirus on a machine not connected to the internet lol. BLOAT


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

steve87j said:


> So true man lol It's like having antivirus on a machine not connected to the internet lol. BLOAT


Or on a Mac


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Or on a Mac


+1!!! But in all seriousness beats audio on phones is a gimmick. It's nothing more than an equalizer setting that I've been told is similar to the "rock" eq setting. You can actually produce better sound with dsp manager and a little time tinkering.

I'm starting to get the feeling that all these folks wanting "beats" audio are just kids who want the beats logo in their notification bar so they can show off to their friends...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought Beats was a software DSP (like DSP Manager) as well as a hardware equalizer?


----------



## Aoenone (Jun 8, 2011)

^ in HP's case, yes it was/is both hardware and software equalization. They also used higher Amp sound cards. I can't attest to what HTC is doing, but i'd assume it would be similar.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I thought Beats was a software DSP (like DSP Manager) as well as a hardware equalizer?


As far as I know, the hardware side of things is negligible without the beats ear buds that are included with "beats" devices (they are basically just ibeats ear buds). Now if you do in fact have beats headphones or earbuds then the difference might be noticeable if you are using both the beats headphones as well as a beats phone (rezound) with the hardware equalizer. Our phones however, were not developed with beats audio and lack the beats hardware aspects. Therefore, beats on the tbolt is just a software equalize, and not a very customizable one at that...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

So, after all that, do you still want a ROM with beats?

Stock TB ROM has an SRS setting that blows the bass up to insane levels to compensate for the crappy speaker. It sounds awful if you connect your phone to anything even halfway decent. I just use an AOSP ROM and play around with DSP Manager.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> So, after all that, do you still want a ROM with beats?
> 
> Stock TB ROM has an SRS setting that blows the bass up to insane levels to compensate for the crappy speaker. It sounds awful if you connect your phone to anything even halfway decent. I just use an AOSP ROM and play around with DSP Manager.


So you're saying you prefer DSP Manager to this. I've heard the opposite, that some people think DSP Manager is a piece of garbage.

What are other alternatives to these two?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> So you're saying you prefer DSP Manager to this. I've heard the opposite, that some people think DSP Manager is a piece of garbage.
> 
> What are other alternatives to these two?


I've never used the Beats thing. As I understand it, without the hardware, it's basically a preset for the equalizer. I think some people are just making themselves believe that the beats name actually does something.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I've never used the Beats thing. As I understand it, without the hardware, it's basically a preset for the equalizer. I think some people are just making themselves believe that the beats name actually does something.


It's total "he said she said" thing but somebody somewhere claims it does some things better than DSP Manager does, including preventing some audio clipping that DSP Manager often causes.


----------



## lmt1979 (Jul 1, 2011)

The beats is great if you want a set it and forget it type of switch to boost your audio quality. If you actually understand the frequency spectrum and how to get the sound you want the DSP might be better. It can sound like A** sometimes, though.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

lmt1979 said:


> The beats is great if you want a set it and forget it type of switch to boost your audio quality. If you actually understand the frequency spectrum and how to get the sound you want the DSP might be better. It can sound like A** sometimes, though.


Exactly. If you don't know how to properly set an equalizer to sound best to you (everybody's ear is slightly different so what might sound great to one person might not sound great to another) then I suppose beats has an equalizer setting that sounds pretty good which I guess a lot of people want. To me it's just an equalizer preset that doesn't sound as good to me as what I can set up myself. I basically then see it as an icon in my status bar. Which to be honest, is what I'm always trying to avoid. I hate a cluttered status bar. Anyway I guess beats isn't all bad. It does sound better to me than the stock tb settings but in the end, it's really just hype, at least as far as the tb is concerned. A little research and some trial and error will take you farther in terms of getting good sound than a flashable zip with a beats logo in you status bar ever will. And who knows, you might have a little fun and learn something you enjoy.


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Just buy the player pro paid version, download the dsp pack and tune the eq, you'll hit the thanks button after


----------



## ktez (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow I had no idea this would be such a hot topic lol. I have used the dsp manager and it is nice, but last week I decided to run G3D not even realizing it had the Beats audio in it. The sound through my Skull Candy earphones just blew me away - it sounded incredible! I really don't know if the software does anything without the hardware, all I know is I tried it and it sounded great. Sorry - I didn't mean to stir everything up here, and btw I'm not a kid I'm actually sort of middle age









Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

nhat said:


> bloat. no point in beats software without the hardware.


even with the hardware, it's not what most people are looking for when it comes to sound quality. Too much bass, not enough mids or treble. Biggest reason why it sells is because names like dr. dre, diddy, and will.i.am put their names on it. Their headphones are way overpriced. Skullcandy sells some for $10 that sound just like the $180 beats buds...beats audio is overhyped and overpriced...


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

ktez said:


> Wow I had no idea this would be such a hot topic lol. I have used the dsp manager and it is nice, but last week I decided to run G3D not even realizing it had the Beats audio in it. The sound through my Skull Candy earphones just blew me away - it sounded incredible! I really don't know if the software does anything without the hardware, all I know is I tried it and it sounded great. Sorry - I didn't mean to stir everything up here, and btw I'm not a kid I'm actually sort of middle age
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As has been said, if it sounds good to you, great!!! It is a pretty decent eq setting, especially if you are just using skull candys and not something better. Don't worry, you didn't stir the pot. I'm actually glad this thread went the way it did. Most beats audio threads just turn into an argument about which headphones are best and how "beats are over priced and so are bose", etc, etc, rather than actually discussing the merits of the actual software. I think ultimately the answer in terms of whether or not beats audio does anything is up to you as an individual. If your happy with it, great, use the heck out of it. If you think you can do better, great, go do it. That's the great thing about android, you always have a choice.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> If your happy with it, great, use the heck out of it. If you think you can do better, great, go do it. That's the great thing about android, you always have a choice.


this could be the best reply for almost any discussion based thread. make your phone yours...


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

i didnt think it would make the sound any better. personally, i think the majority of how a phone sounds is the quality of the earphones/earbuds you have. i have a set of Monster cable earbuds that i use with my TB and i really cant see the Rezound with the beat crap in it sounding any better.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ktez said:


> i didnt think it would make the sound any better. personally, i think the majority of how a phone sounds is the quality of the earphones/earbuds you have. i have a set of *Monster cable* earbuds that i use with my TB and i really cant see the Rezound with the beat crap in it sounding any better.


Everything has been invalidated.


----------



## ktez (Aug 11, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Did it up the bass a lot? Last thing my skullcandies need is more bass. I don't listen to 'rap music' so there are a few instruments I'd like to hear at the same time, not just the bass and bass drum.


It didn't just up the bass, it seemed to make everything sound richer and clearer somehow. I don't listen to rap either, mostly heavy metal and alternative. I'm not one of the people who are impressed with the Beats name at all, honestly I don't even know who Dr. Dre is lol, I'm guessing he's a rapper?


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> It didn't just up the bass, it seemed to make everything sound richer and clearer somehow. I don't listen to rap either, mostly heavy metal and alternative. I'm not one of the people who are impressed with the Beats name at all, honestly I don't even know who Dr. Dre is lol, I'm guessing he's a rapper?


Thats funny to hear somebody say. Not bagging on you for not knowing who he is. It's just funny to hear somebody say. I guess cuz I am not a rap person neither but I def know who he is.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

This thread is so hostile. I havr a pair of sennheiser hd650s thay i love to death. I dont use my.bolt for music. I barely realize it has a headphone jack. As for "beats" alot is just marketing. Its for the person who has money to throw at for pretty good sound. Look harder, tune more and read reviews and you can get great sound for the same.price.


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

jolness said:


> This thread is so hostile. I havr a pair of sennheiser hd650s thay i love to death. I dont use my.bolt for music. I barely realize it has a headphone jack. As for "beats" it's _*all*_ marketing. Its for the person to throw at _*that has more money than sense*_. Look harder, tune more and read reviews and you can get great sound for the same.price.


fixed it for ya


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

jolness said:


> This thread is so hostile. I havr a pair of sennheiser hd650s thay i love to death. I dont use my.bolt for music. I barely realize it has a headphone jack. As for "beats" alot is just marketing. Its for the person who has money to throw at for pretty good sound. Look harder, tune more and read reviews and you can get great sound for the same.price.


I don't think this thread is hostile at all. It isn't about beats headphones, it's about the beats software that seems to be all the rage in this community. Everyone knows that beats are decent headphones that are too expensive for what they are because of a name attached, this thread started with a question about which roms run the beats software and turned to the merits of said software on our phones and whether or not it makes a difference without the hardware side. Nobody is ripping on beats or anything like that, we are simply discussing the beats software and various ways (including beats) to make our phones sound better.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...ta-v80-updated/

My rom has beats in it. This release of beats is more than just an eq and compression, there were earlier releases of it that were simple treble/bass boost +compression but there is more going on now....Beats also amplifies the signal more than stock...nice when im trying to drown out the train...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

applesucks said:


> so i take it you dont care for Monster cable headphones. thats fine. before i bought them, i listened to all the high end headphones in my iphone i had at the time and they really all sounded the same to me. i went with the monster cable ones because they felt the most comfortable. So enjoy your beat stuff. Just hope you dont pimp them because Dre pushes them. Or drink Ciroc vodka cuz Puffy pushes it, if youre old enough to drink.


Woah woah. It was a joke about how Monster Cable sells their cables (HDMI, component, composite, etc.) by saying they make shit look great.
And maybe you missed my post about the beats thing just being a name and that I don't listen to 'rap music' but you have me all wrong.


----------



## ktez (Aug 11, 2011)

nocoast said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...ta-v80-updated/
> 
> My rom has beats in it. This release of beats is more than just an eq and compression, there were earlier releases of it that were simple treble/bass boost +compression but there is more going on now....Beats also amplifies the signal more than stock...nice when im trying to drown out the train...


Thank you, nocoast! It looks good and I will definitely try it out!


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

ktez said:


> I have been searching and the only 2 I can find with the Beats audio are Gingeritis 3d and Eternity Infected. Are these the only ones that have it or am I missing any? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


Beats? You seen that Hitler video?

I DONT CARE ABOUT THAT BEATS ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> I don't think this thread is hostile at all. It isn't about beats headphones, it's about the beats software that seems to be all the rage in this community. Everyone knows that beats are decent headphones that are too expensive for what they are because of a name attached, this thread started with a question about which roms run the beats software and turned to the merits of said software on our phones and whether or not it makes a difference without the hardware side. Nobody is ripping on beats or anything like that, we are simply discussing the beats software and various ways (including beats) to make our phones sound better.


agreed. some people have too thin of skin.


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Woah woah. It was a joke about how Monster Cable sells their cables (HDMI, component, composite, etc.) by saying they make shit look great.
> And maybe you missed my post about the beats thing just being a name and that I don't listen to 'rap music' but you have me all wrong.


well alright buddy. calm down. it's just some razzing. nothing to get your Thanksgiving turkey feathers all ruffled up about. But their ad is true. i dropped my earbuds in a toilet after i was done and they made my shit look great!


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> I don't think this thread is hostile at all. It isn't about beats headphones, it's about the beats software that seems to be all the rage in this community. Everyone knows that beats are decent headphones that are too expensive for what they are because of a name attached, this thread started with a question about which roms run the beats software and turned to the merits of said software on our phones and whether or not it makes a difference without the hardware side. Nobody is ripping on beats or anything like that, we are simply discussing the beats software and various ways (including beats) to make our phones sound better.


The guy talking about only doing this or that because so and so does or whatever was being a bit hostile. I dont come to rootz to read peoples frusteration or fights. And trying to make our thunderbolts sound better is laughable to me. The audio quality is absolute shit. A dirty circut path, a crappy DAC. Thats like saying youre trying to make your 99 honda civic "faster" it will never be worth putting all the time and money into because in the end it will still be a honda. As with our phones the beats is just software eq maybe the rezound with its newer DSP and different DAC youd see true results. But for now if you want better sound quality. Use flac, or buy a real mp3 player..


----------



## eskimo yo-yo (Oct 3, 2011)

jolness said:


> The guy talking about only doing this or that because so and so does or whatever was being a bit hostile.* I dont come to rootz to read peoples frusteration or fights*. And trying to make our thunderbolts sound better is laughable to me. The audio quality is absolute shit. A dirty circut path, a crappy DAC. Thats like saying youre trying to make your 99 honda civic "faster" it will never be worth putting all the time and money into because in the end it will still be a honda. As with our phones the beats is just software eq maybe the rezound with its newer DSP and different DAC youd see true results. But for now if you want better sound quality. Use flac, or buy a real mp3 player..


ironic


----------

